
Comic book about Uyghur. In 2019/11, 1 in 10 Uyghurs are in re-education camps [pdf] - AdrienLemaire
https://wapipi.net/home/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/uy0830_en.pdf
======
AdrienLemaire
Resources:

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uyghurs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uyghurs)

* [https://time.com/5467628/china-uighur-congress-torture/](https://time.com/5467628/china-uighur-congress-torture/)

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mihrigul_Tursun](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mihrigul_Tursun)

* article on [https://www.hongkongfp.com/2018/12/08/video-full-ex-xinjang-...](https://www.hongkongfp.com/2018/12/08/video-full-ex-xinjang-detainee-mihrigul-tursuns-full-testimony-us-congressional-hearing/) disappeared.

* [https://www.jiji.com/jc/article?k=2019071400172&g](https://www.jiji.com/jc/article?k=2019071400172&g) [japanese]

* [https://youtu.be/dsd1NkCKaNg](https://youtu.be/dsd1NkCKaNg)

